# Dragon #355



## Alzrius (Apr 8, 2007)

I got the latest _Dragon_ yesterday, but didn't have a chance to report on it until now. Here's the scoop:

*Editorial: Monster Mash*, by F. Wesley Schneider - Wes notes the release of _Dragon Presents: Monster Ecologies_, and talks about people's favorite monsters.

*Scale Mail* - Letters this month ask for more modrons, and for stats for alu-demons (which are then printed in reply), and praise for "Core Beliefs: Wee Jas" in issue #350.

*iDragon: Modern Music in D&D*, by Jose Montero, playlists by James Jacobs and F. Wesley Schneider - This article discusses how to best bring your mood music to the gaming table, talking about various kinds of portable digital media players, what kinds of themes work best, and cinematic suggestions. It also lists several example playlists, including the "soundtrack" for the Savage Tide, and where you can find these playlists on iTunes.

*Seven Saintly Domains*, by Hal Maclean - This article presents the clerical domains of charity, chastity, generosity, humility, patience, temperence, and zeal. Each discusses the benefits of such virtues, as well as how they can become vices if taken too far, before presenting the granted power and domain spell list. Sidebars present these domains for Core, _Forgotten Realms_, and _Eberron_ deities, each virtue's opposing sin, and examples for how a cleric with one of these domains should act.

*Creature Catalog VI*, by Thomas M. Costa, Kevin Baase and Eric Jansing, Nick Herold, Jason Bulmahn, C. Wesley Clough, and John Flemming - Twelve new monsters (some updated from older editions of the game) are presented here (the first page presents who is responsible for what monsters): the black beast of bedlam (CR 14), cave fisher (CR 3), giant dragonfly (CR 2), dungeon phantom (CR 6), rot giant (CR 8), cannon golem (CR 14), maedar (CR 4), obliviax (CR 1), scarecrow (CR 3), seedroach (CR 1; the seedroach swarm is CR 7), giant slug (CR 7), an springheel (CR 8). The obliviax has a sidebar presenting it as a hazard as well. It's also worth noting that a few minor variants of scarecrows are also given in its entry.

*The Ecology of the Devourer*, by Owen K. C. Stephens - The devourer is covered in all of its hideous detail! The article goes over its history, physiology, psychology and sociology, allies, alternative origins, and presents an advanced devourer. Sidebars cover what you know about them with Knowledge (religion) (or Knowledge (the planes)) checks, and sample devourer plots.

*Savage Tidings: The Market is Bad*, by James Jacobs and Richard Pett - This companion to the Savage Tide covers Scuttlecove, noting some of the more prominent shops and what they deal in. Several new magic items and poisons are presented as the wares you can buy from these nefarious stores.

*Volo's Guide: Demon Cults of the Realms*, by Eric L. Boyd, with special introduction by Ed Greenwood - Volo notes the recent activities of the cults of Baphomet, Dagon, and Graz'zt, with the latter having a heresy (as presented in _Power of Faerun_) for Waukeen's church detailed. One sidebar notes the other demons in the Demonomicon in the Realms, while another covers the machinations of Eltab.

*Dragonmarks: Way of the Shackled Beast*, by Nicolas Logue - This article presents a shifter-exclusive monastic order, talking about its history and doctrine. Five new feats are presented, as well as a new fighting style, a new artifact, and a new weapon material.

*Sage Advice*, by Andy Collins - The Sage answers a variety of questions regarding armor and shields.

*Class Acts*

*Adventurer: Strangulation*, by Shane O'Connor - This updates the strangulation rules from _Song & Silence_ to 3.5, along with presenting rules for garrotes and garrote-armor, as well as sidebar for strangling for hit point damage. On a personal note, this is my first article in _Dragon_!   

*Arcane: Arcane Laboratories*, by Tim Hitchcock - Three specialized types of arcane laboratories are discussed: arcane distillery, astrological observatory, and construct lab. Each is described in intricate detail, along with noting what mechanical bonuses they give.

*Divine: Druid Guide*, by Amber E. Scott - This article is a reference work covering the druid's abilities and powers. Tables cover wild shape, animal companion advancement, and influencing animal attitudes.

*Psionic: Power by Discipline*, by Scott L. Gable - This article breaks down all of the psion/wilder powers in the XPH and _Complete Psionic_ into discipline lists. Each discipline has all of its powers from 1st to 9th level noted.

*Warrior: Eldritch Warriors*, by Scott Noel - This article covers nine alternate class abilities that fighters can take to gain greater arcane spellcasting powers. Many of these are only useful if multiclassed into an arcane spellcasting class.

*Comics* - Nodwick, by Aaron Williams; Dork Tower, by John Kovalic; and The Order of the Stick, by Rich Burlew.



> *NEXT MONTH IN DRAGON #356
> 
> FERROUS DRAGONS*
> _by Eric Jansing and Kevin Baase_
> ...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks!!



> Dragonmarks: Way of the Shackled Beast, by Nicolas Logue - This article presents a shifter-exclusive monastic order, talking about its history and doctrine. Five new feats are presented, as well as a new fighting style, a new artifact, and a new weapon material.




Why do they title it Dragonmarks since Shifters can't get Dragonmarks?  Other wise sounds cool!!


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2007)

What?! No love for Orcus?!! Eric L Boyd, you should be ashamed of yourself!!! 

Well at least 356 confirms that Hextor is there.

Al, is there ANY mention of Orcus?

*thinks the new dragons should be nice enough, especially for a half dragon.*


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 8, 2007)

Two things I really liked about this magazine:

1. iMixes available on iTunes
2. One of the best Ecology articles ever AND one of the least cliched and stupid githyanki connections I have seen in ages.

Well done to all contributors!

Cheers,
Cam
PS: Why wasn't the giant slug in the freaking Monster Manual to begin with? We had to make up our own one for Dragonlance, since one shows up in _Dragons of Autumn_!


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2007)

Cam,

Maybe they thought it would upset people that are afraid of slugs? Who knows?


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 8, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Cam,
> 
> Maybe they thought it would upset people that are afraid of slugs? Who knows?




Dude, I'm terrified of spiders, but they put THOSE in there...

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah well I think the D&D people expect a bit of arachnaphobia, not Slugophobia.  

I'm just saying Cam, I agree with you that it should have been in there, but *shrugs*


----------



## patrickjarrell (Apr 8, 2007)

*Dragon 356*

Does anyone know if the article on the ferrous dragons in 356 is an update of a previous article on ferrous dragons or is it brand new?


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2007)

Patrick,

Since it's not out yet, I don't think anyone but the staff at Pazio would know if it was or not.


----------



## patrickjarrell (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, I knew that, I just thought that maybe someone working at Dragon could say.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2007)

Maybe you should try emailing them. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Apr 8, 2007)

Cam Banks said:
			
		

> PS: Why wasn't the giant slug in the freaking Monster Manual to begin with? We had to make up our own one for Dragonlance, since one shows up in _Dragons of Autumn_!




I was thinking the same thing. I originally tried to put it in dungeonscape but it got cut for space... fortunately, I have other venues.

Jason Bulmahn
Managing Editor of Dragon
Gamemastery Brand Manager


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 8, 2007)

Sweet! All three of my monsters made it in! That would be the seedroach, giant dragonfly and springheel. Who did the art for the Creature Catalog article?

Demiurge out.


----------



## LoneWolf23 (Apr 8, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Why do they title it Dragonmarks since Shifters can't get Dragonmarks?  Other wise sounds cool!!




Dragonmarks isn't just about Dragonmarks.  It's about anything Eberron-related, written by Keith Baker.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Apr 8, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Seven Saintly Domains*, by Hal Maclean - This article presents the clerical domains of charity, chastity, generosity, humility, patience, temperence, and zeal. Each discusses the benefits of such virtues, as well as how they can become vices if taken too far, before presenting the granted power and domain spell list. Sidebars present these domains for Core, _Forgotten Realms_, and _Eberron_ deities, each virtue's opposing sin, and examples for how a cleric with one of these domains should act.



I thought they got those virtues wrong, then I looked it up and saw there's at least 3 different types of seven virtues.  I was thinking of something along the lines of  Prudence, Justice, Temperance, Fortitude, Faith, Hope, and Love/charity.  And looking at the 2e entry for the monsters known as Incarnates, the seven types of minor good incarnates are also slightly different (as there's Wisdom and Courage).



> The Ecology of the Devourer, by Owen K. C. Stephens - The devourer is covered in all of its hideous detail! The article goes over its history, physiology, psychology and sociology, allies, alternative origins, and presents an advanced devourer. Sidebars cover what you know about them with Knowledge (religion) (or Knowledge (the planes)) checks, and sample devourer plots.



I always liked the look of this monster as it's disturbing in a very neat way, but do they explain why it has the imprisoned corpse-soul inside?


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 8, 2007)

> PLUS
> The Ecology of the Linnorm




Congratulations. I just drowned in my own covetous drool.

Cannot _wait_ for this one. (Now if only the author managed to turn Corpse-Tearer back into a _unique_ entity, all will be perfect, but even if not, looking forward to it...)


----------



## PrinceXaxor (Apr 8, 2007)

Wait, wait.  There's now a Psionic Class Act in Dragon?  This makes me happy.  I just hope that it becomes a permanent fixture of the magazine.  All the more reason for me to finally subscribe.


----------



## Razz (Apr 8, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> {snip}
> *Scale Mail* - Letters this month ask for more modrons{snip}




I hope the Dragon staff pay close attention to that!   

What was their reply? I'm curious now. I hope it's good news.


----------



## Razz (Apr 8, 2007)

*Class Acts*, lately, hasn't been very exciting I've noticed. I really don't care much for the "Guides of" articles and there seems to be TWO articles on that now (Druid and Psion?). I'm a little disappointed in what it's turning into. I'd like to see more gaming material for these classes as opposed to "guides" or "histories of". People can "wiki" that stuff. The Warrior class acts is the only thing I am looking forward to in #355 now. 

As for the rest of the material, I am interested in the *Volo's Guide* this month and I am definitely rooting for that *Creature Catalog*. The Seven Saintly Domains is a nice follow-up to the Sinful Domains from before. 

Can someone tell me if the Maedar  is what I think it is? The male medusa from 2e? I believe it is, and if so, I am very excited.


----------



## Razz (Apr 8, 2007)

patrickjarrell said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the article on the ferrous dragons in 356 is an update of a previous article on ferrous dragons or is it brand new?




I'm not sure either, but, I personally would've rather seen them do some converted dragons from the past (like Amber, Jade, Pearl, Electrum and those dragons from Spelljammer, Stellar, Sun, Moon and a couple others I can't remember) but new dragon types are fine with me.

I just hope they have a section in there that explains the presence of these dragons in Faerun. A "In Faerun" section.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratulations on getting your first Dragon article published. I've never understood why garottes aren't in the PHB -- what the heck are silent assassin NPCs supposed to use?

And the cover:


----------



## Glyfair (Apr 8, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Why do they title it Dragonmarks since Shifters can't get Dragonmarks?



Dragonmarks is the title of the series of Eberron articles.  In fact, it's the title of Keith's online series of articles (which WotC is sitting on a number that Keith has completed).


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, Alzrius.  I wasn't sure if I wanted to get this issue at the bookstore or not....  Looks like a no for me, though.  Only looks to be two articles in it that I might possibly enjoy or get any use out of, so nah.  #356 looks like a good one though, definitely some stuff in there I'll want to use.....so no magazine for me to read this month I guess, but at least next month I'll get some new reading material...


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 9, 2007)

Does the Devourer Ecology delve into the whole "it's explicitely not undead" versus "it's undead" difference between its 2e and 3e incarnation? This is the one article in the issue I'm rather keen to read through and see what answers, or allusions to answers, the author goes with for their origins and intentions, etc.


----------



## M.L. Martin (Apr 9, 2007)

patrickjarrell said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the article on the ferrous dragons in 356 is an update of a previous article on ferrous dragons or is it brand new?




  Sounds like an update of the ferrous dragons from DRAGON #182.



			
				KoboldAvenger said:
			
		

> I thought they got those virtues wrong, then I looked it up and saw there's at least 3 different types of seven virtues. I was thinking of something along the lines of Prudence, Justice, Temperance, Fortitude, Faith, Hope, and Love/charity. And looking at the 2e entry for the monsters known as Incarnates, the seven types of minor good incarnates are also slightly different (as there's Wisdom and Courage).




  The list you give is the Three Theological Virtues and the Four Cardinal Virtues.  The one the article in 355 uses are the Seven Christian Virtues that oppose the Seven Capital (or Deadly) Sins.  "Wisdom" is another term for "Prudence", and "Courage" for Fortitude.

  Matthew L. Martin, pursuing a Master's in Catholic Studies


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I just want to know if Eric L Boyd will right this injustice to Orcus or not. Cause honestly, he needs it.  

*does agree with Ari that the next Ecology article looks VERY promising* 

Razz,

I'm interested too but I keep asking WHY does FR keep ignoring Orcus!?!


----------



## Banshee16 (Apr 9, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> FERROUS DRAGONS
> by Eric Jansing and Kevin Baase
> Five all-new dragons, chromium, cobalt, iron, nickel, and tungsten take wing, spreading dread and awe with steely fangs and razored claws.




Woohoo!  If these are the same ones that were released in that Dragon years ago where they also brought half-dragons to the mainstream from the Council of Wyrms game, that's pretty cool.  Sounds like the same ones....

Chromium, Iron, Cobalt, and Tungsten were all ones from that article....Nickel's the only one I don't remember.  They were cool ones though....I had thought of converting them to 3E myself.

Banshee


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 9, 2007)

Banshee,

Guess that means you only have to wait say a month then huh?


----------



## jefgorbach (Apr 9, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Thanks!!
> Why do they title it Dragonmarks since Shifters can't get Dragonmarks?  Other wise sounds cool!!




I forget where, but vaguely recall reading something to the effect dragonmarks are neither genetically inherited nor limited to the known races/marks but rather are the result of special rituals developed by the various Houses to enhance their carefully selected members - collectively hunting down unauthorized users (and marks) to prevent this from becoming common knowledge ... or the development of new Houses.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 9, 2007)

Jef,

Some how I think that's not the reason Keith chose that moniker for his column title.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 9, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Congratulations on getting your first Dragon article published.




Thanks! I'm pretty over the moon about it. Now I just need to send more stuff in.



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> Al, is there ANY mention of Orcus?




Sorry, no love for our favorite demon prince this time, Nightfall.



			
				demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Who did the art for the Creature Catalog article?




John Gravato, Ramon Perez, and James Zhang. It doesn't seem to be more specific about who did what, though.



			
				LoneWolf23 said:
			
		

> It's about anything Eberron-related, written by Keith Baker.




It's not always by Keith; this month's is by Nicolas Logue, for example.



			
				Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> I thought they got those virtues wrong, then I looked it up and saw there's at least 3 different types of seven virtues.




The sidebar on their opposing sins mentions that the seven deadly sins have remained relatively universal since they were conceived, the opposing virtues have fluctuated a little more; it then notes that the virtues listed here are the ones defined by the Roman Catholic Church.



			
				PrinceXaxor said:
			
		

> Wait, wait. There's now a Psionic Class Act in Dragon? This makes me happy. I just hope that it becomes a permanent fixture of the magazine.




I hope so, but I doubt it. This isn't the first time that category has appeared, but it's never become permanent yet.



			
				Razz said:
			
		

> I hope the Dragon staff pay close attention to that!
> 
> What was their reply? I'm curious now. I hope it's good news.




Sadly, no. They note how much space it'd take to print full stat blocks for the hierarch modrons (nine of them, plus larger stat blocks for higher-level monsters). They then reference the tertian modron in _Dungeon_ #144, and the Primus vestige in _Dragon_ #341. Finally, they refer you to the _Manual of the Planes_ web enhancement wih the 3.0 modrons.



			
				Razz said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if the Maedar  is what I think it is? The male medusa from 2e?




Indeed it is! It even has a section talking about how it can become a glyptar!   



			
				Shemeska said:
			
		

> Does the Devourer Ecology delve into the whole "it's explicitely not undead" versus "it's undead" difference between its 2e and 3e incarnation?




Sorry Shemmy, he goes with a full retcon; they're undead, and always have been.

Oddly, he notes that the first devourer (a githyanki) apparently destroyed the "previous" Lich Queen Vlaakith (it's intimated that each such ruler was a lich), which strikes me as odd...I was under the impression that only the most recent Vlaakith became a lich.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 9, 2007)

Al,

I think Eric L. Boyd is going to get an earful from me about THAT miscue.

Glyptar?! What the heck is that?! I mean I knew about Maedar and all, but glyptar?!


----------



## ericlboyd (Apr 9, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> What?! No love for Orcus?!! Eric L Boyd, you should be ashamed of yourself!!!
> 
> Well at least 356 confirms that Hextor is there.
> 
> ...




Nightfall,

If you like the article, tell the editors and maybe I'll get to write another installment. ;-) The Cult of Orcus is definitely active in the Realms.

--Eric


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 9, 2007)

Eric,

Good cause I will make it a point to both Erik Mona and James Jacobs to GET ORCUS in the Realms!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Glyptar?! What the heck is that?! I mean I knew about Maedar and all, but glyptar?!



Maedar can put their souls into crystals when they die and cause all sorts of havoc when they're embedded in swords and other items.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2007)

patrickjarrell said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the article on the ferrous dragons in 356 is an update of a previous article on ferrous dragons or is it brand new?






			
				Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Chromium, Iron, Cobalt, and Tungsten were all ones from that article....Nickel's the only one I don't remember. They were cool ones though....I had thought of converting them to 3E myself.




As a co-author of the article in question, I can guarantee you that they are updates of those that came before.    

The nickel was in the original article as well.


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 9, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Sorry Shemmy, he goes with a full retcon; they're undead, and always have been.




And I can wholly overlook the retcon if the replacement details are cool.  Once I get my copy in a few days or so I'll look over it.



> Oddly, he notes that the first devourer (a githyanki) apparently destroyed the "previous" Lich Queen Vlaakith (it's intimated that each such ruler was a lich), which strikes me as odd...I was under the impression that only the most recent Vlaakith became a lich.




Indeed. It was a sticking point of oddness that Vlaakith CLVII was a lich, and none of her preceeding ancestors were ever suggested as having obtained lichdom (being a line of 150+ of them, and the Astral negating the aging process unless they left the plane, would suggest that only the current Vlaakith is a lich). But I can buy a previous lich queen back in the line who had heirs prior to her undeath, and perhaps the current queen took her inspiration from that one. However I'll agree that the notion of all of the members of the Vlaakith line being liches would be ten degrees of bizarre.


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Adventurer: Strangulation*, by Shane O'Connor - This updates the strangulation rules from _Song & Silence_ to 3.5, along with presenting rules for garrotes and garrote-armor, as well as sidebar for strangling for hit point damage. On a personal note, this is my first article in _Dragon_!




Congrats!   Welcome to the club.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 9, 2007)

Shade,

Cool!  I look forward to seeing that in Dragon 356.


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Shade,
> 
> Cool!  I look forward to seeing that in Dragon 356.




It was one of the most challenging, but rewarding, articles I've had the opportunity to work on.  The ferrous dragons were on my short list of creatures I wanted to see come back.


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Apr 9, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Eric,
> 
> Good cause I will make it a point to both Erik Mona and James Jacobs to GET ORCUS in the Realms!




Well, James works on Dungeon, but you can make your point to me if you like.   

Jason Bulmahn
Managing Editor of Dragon
GameMastery Brand Manager


----------



## dargoth3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Well I just want to know if Eric L Boyd will right this injustice to Orcus or not. Cause honestly, he needs it.
> 
> *does agree with Ari that the next Ecology article looks VERY promising*
> 
> ...





Because Orcus has another 80 or so years of sulking over Gareth Dragonsbane breaking his favourite toy!


----------



## Razz (Apr 9, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Sadly, no. They note how much space it'd take to print full stat blocks for the hierarch modrons (nine of them, plus larger stat blocks for higher-level monsters). They then reference the tertian modron in _Dungeon_ #144, and the Primus vestige in _Dragon_ #341. Finally, they refer you to the _Manual of the Planes_ web enhancement wih the 3.0 modrons.




Sad indeed.   There're ways they can work around that. They could publish a modron per month or 2-3 every couple of months or half a few months from and the other half a couple months later. Or just do a darn Web Enhancement already!

~sigh~ 

Doesn't seem to be any sort of compromise. I guess the article was nothing but a big tease for us modron fans   Looks like I'll have to work on my own conversions on the monster forums here with the community.


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2007)

Since mine probably won't arrive for a few weeks, any chance for a brief overview of these critters:  dungeon phantom, rot giant, and cannon golem?

Thanks!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 9, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Creature Catalog VI*... cave fisher (CR 3) ... maedar (CR 4), obliviax (CR 1), scarecrow (CR 3)... The obliviax has a sidebar presenting it as a hazard as well. It's also worth noting that a few minor variants of scarecrows are also given in its entry.




Wow, great, great… bringing back the classics.  

I’d imagine the cave fisher and scarecrow probably came out pretty close to how we wrote them, since we made sure to have them in full MM4 format and everything.  Great to see the scarecrow variants made it in – how many remained?

The maedar and obliviax conversions were a few months older (submitted IIRC right after MM4 came out, so we did not have the book yet) so I can only guess how much they needed to be modified for print.  Not a whole lot, though, I’d imagine – from the sound of things.  

Good to see the maedar back in the pages of Dragon, especially since that’s where they originated in the first place (#106).  Although, not in a Creature Catalog or Dragon’s Bestiary – they first came from one of Ed Greenwood’s “Ecology Of” articles, oddly enough!

Obliviax as creature and as a hazard… ingenious!  I did agonize over whether to stat them fully as creatures or just as hazards, but it looks like the editors decided to go for both.  I like it!  Since they are immobile and have no physical attacks, it seemed that making them hazards was the obvious and easy choice (see the memory moss from Necromancer Games’ Tome of Horrors), but I had a few problems with that.  First of all, the shrieker fungus in the Monster Manual is immobile with no physical attacks, but it still has a stat block.  Secondly, the obliviax has always had a decent Intelligence score, and hazards are generally mindless.  Also, the obliviax just feels more like a “creature” to me than green slime or yellow mold.   It will be interesting to see how they handled that – I could see how what we wrote could have been dissected and rearranged to make it work that way.  



			
				patrickjarrell said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the article on the ferrous dragons in 356 is an update of a previous article on ferrous dragons or is it brand new?




…both?    It’s an update for sure, but there have been changes and additions aplenty.

The ferrous dragons definitely have a small but loyal following, so I’m sure people will dig seeing them back again, or for the first time.

This one was more Shade’s baby than mine – I just tacked my name on it.    No, really, I did a fair amount of work on it.  I guess I just have a bias against true dragons because their stat blocks are such a headache to work with.  



			
				demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Sweet! All three of my monsters made it in! That would be the seedroach, giant dragonfly and springheel.




congrats to you as well!



			
				demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Who did the art for the Creature Catalog article?




i'm wondering the same thing.  



			
				Razz said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if the Maedar  is what I think it is? The male medusa from 2e? I believe it is, and if so, I am very excited.




yes, virginia, there is a Santa Claus.  

although one odd thing i noticed... there does seem to be some implication in 3E that medusa are not exclusively female anymore.  still, we went full steam ahead all the same.  



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> And the cover:




yeah... does that even relate to any of the articles, or is it just generic window dressing?  



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> Indeed it is! It even has a section talking about how it can become a glyptar!




Great!  Glad to see that was kept.  Glyptars also originated in Dragon, for that matter, back in #140.



			
				Shade said:
			
		

> The ferrous dragons were on my short list of creatures I wanted to see come back.




_short_ list?  you must have more than one list, then.


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 9, 2007)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing. I originally tried to put it in dungeonscape but it got cut for space... fortunately, I have other venues.




Clearly a man after my own heart.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Razz (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats to all the authors here got there submissions in this magazine!

Couple of questions: 

1) The giant dragonfly was done in _*Arms&Equipment Guide*_. I am assuming this is a 3.5 update then?

2) What is a springheel?


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 9, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> 2) What is a springheel?




A kind of urban fey, modeled I assume after the folkloric character of Spring-Heeled Jack.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Shemeska (Apr 9, 2007)

Got my copy of the magazine today, and some initial comments on a handful of the articles:

1) Eric Boyd has made me smile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Because not only was this latest Volo's Guide about various fiend cults on Toril, it dripped with flavor, and it was written in such a way that doesn't restrict it to one cosmology or another. Even when talking about Waukeen and Graz'zt's history, there's a nice little mention of Celestian, couched in terms of him being a "god from another world", which preserves the prior lore entirely without making anyone compromise on anything if they're using the Great Wheel for their own FR campaign or likewise if they're using the revised 3e FR cosmology. And perhaps the best part was Dagon being linked to the Trench of Lopak (I read it as either an avatar there or a portal to his layer in the Abyss influencing the depths) was quite nice, along with putting him up on par seemingly with an entire pantheon worshipped on the other side of Toril.

Awesome job man.

2) Devourer Ecology - well written and I like the origin story (enough to make me no longer care that 3e retconned the devourer into being undead, which is saying something). My only quibble is some funky stuff with the history of the Vlaakith line, but I can overlook it because there are some really nice ideas in here (I especially like the githzerai cooperation with them from time to time). Kudos.

3) Shane/Alzrius - I haven't read it yet, but congrats on your first publication!


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 9, 2007)

Cam Banks said:
			
		

> A kind of urban fey, modeled I assume after the folkloric character of Spring-Heeled Jack.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam



Indeed it is modeled on Spring-Heeled Jack. 

The giant dragonfly (also one of mine) was more of a lateral approach to the concept. The original submission was Tiny and CR 1/2, based on the actual prehistorical giant dragonflies (my original idea was for a familiar suitable for the Isle of Dread or another lost world setting). Since the CCVI one is CR 2, I'm assuming they advanced it somewhat in size and HD.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 10, 2007)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> Well, James works on Dungeon, but you can make your point to me if you like.
> 
> Jason Bulmahn
> Managing Editor of Dragon
> GameMastery Brand Manager




Fine, Mister Bulmahn.

I request in the strongest possible wording that you give Eric L. Boyd 5-10 pages to devote to Orcus and his influence in Faerun/Forgotten Realms for his column of Volo's Guide. I would suggest in very strong words that you do so or else...bad stuff might happen. 


Shem,

I'm glad you're smiling. I would be more IF Orcus was mentioned even in half a sentence. That said, I'm pleading my case to Jason Bulmahn to do so. 

Dargoth,

Bah you and your goddess can believe what you like. Orcus has his wand back and is ready to bring the Cold Lands to heel under his mighty girth.


----------



## Ripzerai (Apr 10, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Cannot _wait_ for this one. (Now if only the author managed to turn Corpse-Tearer back into a _unique_ entity,




*BAH!* How obnoxious that would be! As if Niddhogg can't have offspring!

(as a matter of fact, according to _Planes of Conflict_, she _does_...)


----------



## James Jacobs (Apr 10, 2007)

Would all this Orcus chatter be satisfied by the ordering of a full-page illustration featuring the Demon Prince of Undeath?

Cause that's what I just did for _Dungeon_.

(Just another attempt by your friendly neighborhood _Dungeon_ editor to derail a _Dragon_ thread...)


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 10, 2007)

James,

It's a good start.  Just as long as said Illustration isn't like the one in BoVD and more like the one the Web Enhancement for FC I is like.


----------



## Erik Mona (Apr 10, 2007)

I think I remember James saying something like "Oh, and Orcus is gonna be FAT!" in a meeting today.

Ah, the simple joys of working on an official Dungeons & Dragons license.

--Erik


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 10, 2007)

I like my Demon Prince of Undeath plump. So thanks Erik and James.


----------



## Shade (Apr 10, 2007)

He's not fat, he's festively plump.


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Apr 10, 2007)

Cam Banks said:
			
		

> Clearly a man after my own heart.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam





I aim to please. Giant slugs are, after all, my favorite sewer dwelling, huge, acid spitting, rubbery creature.

Jason Bulmahn
Managing Editor of Dragon


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Apr 10, 2007)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Indeed it is modeled on Spring-Heeled Jack.
> 
> The giant dragonfly (also one of mine) was more of a lateral approach to the concept. The original submission was Tiny and CR 1/2, based on the actual prehistorical giant dragonflies (my original idea was for a familiar suitable for the Isle of Dread or another lost world setting). Since the CCVI one is CR 2, I'm assuming they advanced it somewhat in size and HD.
> 
> Demiurge out.




We did a blending of the two concepts, taking the mount qualities from Arms and Equipment and adding some of the more interesting abilities you added to the smaller version.

Besides... a big dragonfly being ridden by a bullywug is just cool.

Jason Bulmahn
Managing Editor of Dragon


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 10, 2007)

IuztheEvil said:
			
		

> We did a blending of the two concepts, taking the mount qualities from Arms and Equipment and adding some of the more interesting abilities you added to the smaller version.
> 
> Besides... a big dragonfly being ridden by a bullywug is just cool.



Yes. Yes it is.

Demiurge out.


----------



## James Jacobs (Apr 10, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> James,
> 
> It's a good start.  Just as long as said Illustration isn't like the one in BoVD and more like the one the Web Enhancement for FC I is like.




Wait. Orcus is the guy with the Ruby Crystal Staff what lives in Nessus, yeah? The guy with the goatee?


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 10, 2007)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> Wait. Orcus is the guy with the Ruby Crystal Staff what lives in Nessus, yeah? The guy with the goatee?




No! No!

That's Anthraxus. I can't believe you don't _know_ that. _Gosh_!

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 10, 2007)

Erik Mona said:
			
		

> I think I remember James saying something like "Oh, and Orcus is gonna be FAT!" in a meeting today.




I think James was saying "PHAT!" which, as we all know, means something different to the kids.

And yeah, working on an official D&D license is pretty cool. 

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## ericlboyd (Apr 10, 2007)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> Wait. Orcus is the guy with the Ruby Crystal Staff what lives in Nessus, yeah? The guy with the goatee?




No, no, no. He's the guy in the snowsuit who can't bend his arms. He's holding a Red Rider BB gun and the caption should say "You'll shoot your eye out!"

--Eric


----------



## dargoth3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Dargoth,
> 
> Bah you and your goddess can believe what you like. Orcus has his wand back and is ready to bring the Cold Lands to heel under his mighty girth.




At the risk of derailing the thread

Umm which goddess would that be?  

and Orcus isnt going any where in the Cold lands seeing as how no demon can enter Damara thanks to the Tree of Life which I should gloatingly point out was grown from a piece of the wand of Orcus, which is why the Planescape source book Dead gods doesnt work in the Forgotten Realms (The author of dead gods apparently didnt bother to research the FR material covering Orcus such as H4 Throne of Bloodstone and Bloodstone lands, if he had he would have known that the whole drow goddess vs Orcus thing couldnt work in the realms as the Wand was destroyed in 1358 DR and cant reappear until 1458, the current year is 1375)


----------



## BOZ (Apr 10, 2007)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> Would all this Orcus chatter be satisfied by the ordering of a full-page illustration featuring the Demon Prince of Undeath?




satisfied?  no.  temporarily staved off?  yeah, probably.  



			
				Cam Banks said:
			
		

> No! No!
> 
> That's Anthraxus. I can't believe you don't _know_ that. _Gosh_!
> 
> ...




um, hello, Orcus has two monkey heads.  geez!


----------



## Shade (Apr 10, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> um, hello, Orcus has two monkey heads.  geez!




No, you're thinking of Gnollus.  Orcus has six-fingers on each hand.


----------



## heirodule (Apr 10, 2007)

So what domain power does the chastity domain get?

Any sample domain spells?


----------



## James Jacobs (Apr 10, 2007)

dargoth3 said:
			
		

> At the risk of derailing the thread
> 
> Umm which goddess would that be?
> 
> and Orcus isnt going any where in the Cold lands seeing as how no demon can enter Damara thanks to the Tree of Life which I should gloatingly point out was grown from a piece of the wand of Orcus, which is why the Planescape source book Dead gods doesnt work in the Forgotten Realms (The author of dead gods apparently didnt bother to research the FR material covering Orcus such as H4 Throne of Bloodstone and Bloodstone lands, if he had he would have known that the whole drow goddess vs Orcus thing couldnt work in the realms as the Wand was destroyed in 1358 DR and cant reappear until 1458, the current year is 1375)




Nevermind the fact that when the Bloodstone series of adventures started, it wasn't set in the Forgotten Realms...


----------



## BOZ (Apr 10, 2007)

heirodule said:
			
		

> So what domain power does the chastity domain get?




bonus to Will saves?


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 10, 2007)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> Nevermind the fact that when the Bloodstone series of adventures started, it wasn't set in the Forgotten Realms...




You mean there aren't a bunch of 100th level characters running around Faerun going by the names Circe et al?

Blasted retcons! Everything old was better! etc etc.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Ripzerai (Apr 10, 2007)

dargoth3 said:
			
		

> (The author of dead gods apparently didnt bother to research the FR material covering Orcus such as H4 Throne of Bloodstone




He did, actually. The events in H4 are mentioned explicitly on page 58. Whatever criticisms you make, lack of knowledge of H4 isn't a valid one.

The time differential is odd, though; _Dead Gods_ takes place a few centuries after the events of H4. Either the adventure is set in the far future of the Forgotten Realms or time in the Outer Planes passes more quickly than they do on Faerun.

The simplest solution is simply to ignore the references to "centuries" and assume Orcus died only a few years before the adventure starts. With that tiny fix, there's no problem using the adventure in a canonical FR campaign.


----------



## Shade (Apr 10, 2007)

heirodule said:
			
		

> So what domain power does the chastity domain get?






			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> bonus to Will saves?




And a really cool belt.


----------



## zakon (Apr 10, 2007)

Cam Banks
PS: Why wasn't the giant slug in the freaking Monster Manual to begin with? We had to make up our own one for Dragonlance said:
			
		

> Dragons of Autumn[/I]!




Didn't want to introduce that much humor in the game that early.

"You see a large, menacing slug, dripping slime from it's maw, blocking the corrider."
"I ready my salt shaker"
_
There aren't many enemies that can be defeated by a refined culinary palate_
-Belkar Bitterleaf, Order of the Stick


----------



## zakon (Apr 10, 2007)

Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> I always liked the look of this monster as it's disturbing in a very neat way, but do they explain why it has the imprisoned corpse-soul inside?




Because it has no soul of it's own, so to satiate it's hunger for it's soul it steals the souls of others.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 10, 2007)

*sighs* Man. I get all hyped up and down comes the hammer from the higher ups.   Thanks alot James, Erik and Eric. 

*asks the people to please ignore Dag as he's still upset that I keep bringing up the fact his goddess, Kiaranselee, couldn't handle Orcus when he came back*

Thanks also to Rip for the support.


----------



## Glyfair (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, Nicolas Logue has posted a feat that was cut from his Dragonmarks article in this post.


----------



## Nlogue (Apr 11, 2007)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Indeed it is modeled on Spring-Heeled Jack.
> 
> The giant dragonfly (also one of mine) was more of a lateral approach to the concept. The original submission was Tiny and CR 1/2, based on the actual prehistorical giant dragonflies (my original idea was for a familiar suitable for the Isle of Dread or another lost world setting). Since the CCVI one is CR 2, I'm assuming they advanced it somewhat in size and HD.
> 
> Demiurge out.





Awesome!  I can't wait to get this issue!  Monsters!  Well done demiurge and all of you who contributed!


----------



## Nlogue (Apr 11, 2007)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> BTW, Nicolas Logue has posted a feat that was cut from his Dragonmarks article in this post.





Twas a lame feat though, and excellent cut if you ask me.  I could see it gettting utterly abused and it had very little to do with the Way of the Shackled Beast's backstory really.


----------



## wayne62682 (Apr 11, 2007)

I enjoyed this issue.  I had no use for most of the articles, but I enjoy the "Character Class" sections to see what options they added.  I liked what was added for Fighter-types, but it still seems like everyone misses the fact that the fighter will still suck compared to... pretty much anything else unless he gets cool "uber-leet" stuff like the Druid.  I thought the new options were okay and flavorful, but still pretty weak.  I know that's not the intended purpose (to "fix" anything) but I wish that the people who wrote it would actually try to do something to help the general situation, not throw some bones out.


----------



## rgard (Apr 11, 2007)

wayne62682 said:
			
		

> I enjoyed this issue.  I had no use for most of the articles, but I enjoy the "Character Class" sections to see what options they added.  I liked what was added for Fighter-types, but it still seems like everyone misses the fact that the fighter will still suck compared to... pretty much anything else unless he gets cool "uber-leet" stuff like the Druid.  I thought the new options were okay and flavorful, but still pretty weak.  I know that's not the intended purpose (to "fix" anything) but I wish that the people who wrote it would actually try to do something to help the general situation, not throw some bones out.




Hi Wayne, what all did they add for the fighter types?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## wayne62682 (Apr 11, 2007)

rgard said:
			
		

> Hi Wayne, what all did they add for the fighter types?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich





A bunch of alternate class abilities.. you usually trade in the bonus feat for that level.  Most of them are kinda sucky.. There's some Elemental ones that give you minor resistance at 6th level I believe and let you add +1d6 elemental damage on a critical hit (they go up to +3d6 I believe) and cast a minor spell as a spell-like ability a few times a day... you get a second spell-like ability at 12th level.  Examples are:  Earth - Magic Stone 3/day, stone shape @ 12th 3/day, stone shape at will @ 20th level.  Basically stuff that spellcasters can do long before you can.  Flavorful, but largely useless.

The 1st level one is very nice.. you give up the bonus feat and can ignore the weight of armor for encumbrance and armor slows you as thought it was one category lighter than it is, and ASF is half-normal.  4th level one gives you Evasion as long as you're unencumbered or lightly encumbered.  8th level is okay.. it lets you bond your armor so you can don/remove it as a full-round action and gives you some minor AC bonuses.  10th level gives you Fortification (another neat one).  The 18th level one gives you spell resistance equal to 11 + Hit Dice.

Basically the abilities aren't terrible, but they don't really do anything to affect the gap that exists.  I could see Armored Savant becoming the de-facto choice for fighter-mages though due to halving the ASF.  Mithral Fullplate would let you ignore the encumbrance AND not be slowed at all (Heavy -> Medium [mithral] -> Light [Armored Savant ability]).


----------



## rgard (Apr 11, 2007)

wayne62682 said:
			
		

> A bunch of alternate class abilities.. you usually trade in the bonus feat for that level.  Most of them are kinda sucky.. There's some Elemental ones that give you minor resistance at 6th level I believe and let you add +1d6 elemental damage on a critical hit (they go up to +3d6 I believe) and cast a minor spell as a spell-like ability a few times a day... you get a second spell-like ability at 12th level.  Examples are:  Earth - Magic Stone 3/day, stone shape @ 12th 3/day, stone shape at will @ 20th level.  Basically stuff that spellcasters can do long before you can.  Flavorful, but largely useless.
> 
> The 1st level one is very nice.. you give up the bonus feat and can ignore the weight of armor for encumbrance and armor slows you as thought it was one category lighter than it is, and ASF is half-normal.  4th level one gives you Evasion as long as you're unencumbered or lightly encumbered.  8th level is okay.. it lets you bond your armor so you can don/remove it as a full-round action and gives you some minor AC bonuses.  10th level gives you Fortification (another neat one).  The 18th level one gives you spell resistance equal to 11 + Hit Dice.
> 
> Basically the abilities aren't terrible, but they don't really do anything to affect the gap that exists.  I could see Armored Savant becoming the de-facto choice for fighter-mages though due to halving the ASF.  Mithral Fullplate would let you ignore the encumbrance AND not be slowed at all (Heavy -> Medium [mithral] -> Light [Armored Savant ability]).




Great, thanks!!!


----------



## Shade (Apr 12, 2007)

My copy arrived last night, along with the latest Dungeon.  That's the first time they've ever arrived on the same day (or even in the same week).  Weird.

I really like the layout they used for the Creature Catalog this time.  The thumbnail index is cool, and space is maximized to give us the most monstery goodness.   The artists did a nice job, too.   I think the artwork for the springheel is my favorite.  

I'm also quite impressed with what the Dragon staff did with the obliviax.  Of all the creatures BOZ and I've submitted to Dragon, this one is the most altered.  And I think they improved it across the board.   Nice work, guys.


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 13, 2007)

LoneWolf23 said:
			
		

> Dragonmarks isn't just about Dragonmarks.  It's about anything Eberron-related, written by Keith Baker.






			
				Glyfair said:
			
		

> Dragonmarks is the title of the series of Eberron articles.  In fact, it's the title of Keith's online series of articles (which WotC is sitting on a number that Keith has completed).






			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> Some how I think that's not the reason Keith chose that moniker for his column title.






			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> It's not always by Keith; this month's is by Nicolas Logue, for example.




Guys... you're killin' me here.  

First, Keith has not yet written a Dragonmarks for us. He has only written the introduction paragraphs (the ones by Trasker). Keith and I have talked about him writing a Dragonmarks for us, and I believe he's on board for one. Which will be cool.

Secondly, the column on the Wizards of the Coast website is Dragon*SHARDS*, not Dragonmarks. We specifically wanted to name our department differently, and Wizards of the Coast was only too happy to agree. 

Thirdly, I'm glad you guys are reading the department. Thanks! 



			
				Kobold Avenger said:
			
		

> I thought they got those virtues wrong, then I looked it up and saw there's at least 3 different types of seven virtues.  I was thinking of something along the lines of  Prudence, Justice, Temperance, Fortitude, Faith, Hope, and Love/charity.  And looking at the 2e entry for the monsters known as Incarnates, the seven types of minor good incarnates are also slightly different (as there's Wisdom and Courage).






			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> The sidebar on their opposing sins mentions that the seven deadly sins have remained relatively universal since they were conceived, the opposing virtues have fluctuated a little more; it then notes that the virtues listed here are the ones defined by the Roman Catholic Church.




What Alzrius said. I had a lot of fun writing that sidebar, so I hope it's right. I only had Wikipedia and a few other online sources to work off of, so who knows, right? Incidentally, when Hal handed off the article, he had a different set of virtues, but because I'm a wannabe Catholic, I wanted to make sure to use the "official" list. So, um, yeah. I think I'm babbling now...   



			
				PrinceXaxor said:
			
		

> Wait, wait.  There's now a Psionic Class Act in Dragon?  This makes me happy.  I just hope that it becomes a permanent fixture of the magazine.  All the more reason for me to finally subscribe.






			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> I hope so, but I doubt it.




There's another one coming up, because I decided to try to finally work through my backlog of the articles, but I can only run them when we have space. So, for example, there is one in #355 and likely in #357, but not in #356. I'm tryin', fellas!   



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> This isn't the first time that category has appeared, but it's never become permanent yet.




And it never will be. As the only editor at Paizo who likes psionics, I have to fight a cage match against a brown bear every month I try to run a psionics Class Act. (And by "fight a cage match against a brown bear" I really mean "beg for two more pages and $150 more art budget.")   



			
				wayne62682 said:
			
		

> Basically the abilities aren't terrible, but they don't really do anything to affect the gap that exists.




I generally like to play fighters, so I totally understand and agree with your sentiments about the gap. There's only so much we can do, however, before Wizards of the Coast vetoes any real attempt to power up the fighters. Alas!  :\


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 13, 2007)

Mike,

Sorry I just thought, much like the FR column, a prominent author of said campaign setting was involved. That said, thanks for clearing that up Mike.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 13, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> And it never will be.




Crap.   



> _As the only editor at Paizo who likes psionics_




Well that must be a lonely road to walk. That said, I refer you to the guys over at Dreamscarred Press. Their d20 psionics material is the best I've ever seen, bar none. Get your psionics fix there.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 13, 2007)

*agrees with Al* Dreamscarred Press is bar none, the best psionic d20 company to come around since...well since Malhavoc Press did a few of theirs. 

Btw Mike if you need tips on fighting in a steel cage, I'm your guy.


----------



## Pants (Apr 13, 2007)

I got my issue a few days ago. I quite enjoyed the new CC. The springheel is my favorite of the recent batch. Good art too.


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 13, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Sorry I just thought, much like the FR column, a prominent author of said campaign setting was involved. That said, thanks for clearing that up Mike.




Nothing to apologize about, my good man.   

Because it's so new, there's only one prominent Eberron author right now (Keith). I'm trying to build up the Eberron reputations of a few other guys, but such things take time. 

And let me just say: Keith Baker is awesome to work with. Every month I send him the Dragonmarks article and he not only writes the intro but he also does a continuity check for me. Sometimes he even rewrites part of the article to make it fit better in Eberron canon. 



			
				Alzrius said:
			
		

> Well that must be a lonely road to walk.




It can be.   



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> *agrees with Al* Dreamscarred Press is bar none, the best psionic d20 company to come around since...well since Malhavoc Press did a few of theirs.
> 
> Btw Mike if you need tips on fighting in a steel cage, I'm your guy.




I might have to give them a glance, then. Thanks for the tip guys. 

And Nightfall: Next time I step in the cage I'll definitely give you a holler beforehand.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 13, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> I really like the layout they used for the Creature Catalog this time.  The thumbnail index is cool, and space is maximized to give us the most monstery goodness.   The artists did a nice job, too.   I think the artwork for the springheel is my favorite.



Mine too, but it's really good work all 'round.

Demiurge out.


----------



## deClench (Apr 13, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> There's another one coming up, because I decided to try to finally work through my backlog of the articles, but I can only run them when we have space. So, for example, there is one in #355 and likely in #357, but not in #356. I'm tryin', fellas!




WOOT! More psionics!




> And it never will be. As the only editor at Paizo who likes psionics, I have to fight a cage match against a brown bear every month I try to run a psionics Class Act. (And by "fight a cage match against a brown bear" I really mean "beg for two more pages and $150 more art budget.")




Sad. I say that the githyanki was well worth the price this time though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2007)

Congrats, Alzrius!

And, yay Core Beliefs!


----------



## PrinceXaxor (Apr 13, 2007)

Keep fighting the good fight Mike.


----------



## Bacris (Apr 13, 2007)

Ya know, Dreamscarred Press may not be big, but seeing posts like the ones above really kick the motivation factor up 

Mike, feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions re: Dreamscarred Press.

Looking forward to the new psi articles in Dragon, regardless of their frequency


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 13, 2007)

deClench said:
			
		

> WOOT! More psionics!
> 
> Sad. I say that the githyanki was well worth the price this time though.




I'm glad she's recognizable as a githyanki. And I totally agree. I lurv lurv lurv Julie Dillon's art. *love*



			
				PrinceXaxor said:
			
		

> Keep fighting the good fight Mike.




With me dorje in one hand and me tattoo on d'other... 



			
				Bacris said:
			
		

> Ya know, Dreamscarred Press may not be big, but seeing posts like the ones above really kick the motivation factor up
> 
> Mike, feel free to drop me a line if you have any questions re: Dreamscarred Press.
> 
> Looking forward to the new psi articles in Dragon, regardless of their frequency




Glanced through your offerings, Bacris. I think I'll have to pick up a few with my next paycheck.


----------



## Shade (Apr 13, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> I'm glad she's recognizable as a githyanki. And I totally agree. I lurv lurv lurv Julie Dillon's art. *love*




She's a hottie.


----------



## Razz (Apr 15, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> And it never will be. As the only editor at Paizo who likes psionics, I have to fight a cage match against a brown bear every month I try to run a psionics Class Act. (And by "fight a cage match against a brown bear" I really mean "beg for two more pages and $150 more art budget.")




Well does the Psionics Class Acts HAVE to have art? I'd rather there be a better chance of it making an appearance than seeing an art-piece for it.

I don't think anyone's world will be destroyed if Psionic Class Acts article has no art. Actually, that'll leave more room for more psionic material


----------



## James Jacobs (Apr 15, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> Well does the Psionics Class Acts HAVE to have art? I'd rather there be a better chance of it making an appearance than seeing an art-piece for it.
> 
> I don't think anyone's world will be destroyed if Psionic Class Acts article has no art. Actually, that'll leave more room for more psionic material




Although I'm over on the other magazine... I can answer this one. Yes, it has to have art. Without art, the article looks dull and cheap; no matter how brilliant or exciting the article itself is, it'll look out of place and less people will read it. Think back on the 1st edition monster books about your favorite monsters. How many of your favorite monsters didn't have pictures? Or in 3.5; how many newcomers to the game really like derros?


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 15, 2007)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> Think back on the 1st edition monster books about your favorite monsters. How many of your favorite monsters didn't have pictures?




This is why nobody remembers the smasher from the 1st edition MM.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Razz (Apr 15, 2007)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> Although I'm over on the other magazine... I can answer this one. Yes, it has to have art. Without art, the article looks dull and cheap; no matter how brilliant or exciting the article itself is, it'll look out of place and less people will read it. Think back on the 1st edition monster books about your favorite monsters. How many of your favorite monsters didn't have pictures? Or in 3.5; how many newcomers to the game really like derros?




Still, I don't think art is the sole factor. The writing has to be of good quality. You can have the best art and the worst writing and the art won't save it. But if you have great writing and no art, then no one will notice there was no art.

I have come upon several writing in WotC books that had no pictures associated with them and still thought them to be cool and inspiring. Now, they are easy to forget without the art, I'll admit that. Case in point, the *Heroes of Battle*. I totally forgot about the creatures in the back of the book. And they're cool ones, too. Very exotic and rich in flavor. Especially the one that's obviously supposed to be LotR's oliphant. I have use for them and like them, but they have no art. The only bad thing to that, for me, was they're easier to forget about.

Now I have seen creatures with good art...and not very interesting. I tend to forget about them, too. 

To conclude, we're talking about an article that gives valuable information for classes of a particular type which is something NO ONE is going to skip over because it has no art. A fan of psionics or ninjas isn't going to skip over a Class Acts article on psionics or ninjas (or whatever) just because it had no art. If they do, I'm sure the reason won't be because it was missing a character model picture


----------



## BOZ (Apr 16, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> I really like the layout they used for the Creature Catalog this time.  The thumbnail index is cool, and space is maximized to give us the most monstery goodness.   The artists did a nice job, too.   I think the artwork for the springheel is my favorite.
> 
> I'm also quite impressed with what the Dragon staff did with the obliviax.  Of all the creatures BOZ and I've submitted to Dragon, this one is the most altered.  And I think they improved it across the board.   Nice work, guys.




from what i've heard, it sounds like they handled the obliviax just fine.  can't wait to see the others.    i'm particularly glad to see the maedar back in Dragon (from whence it originated), but the cave fisher and scarecrow were definitely noticably missing from the game.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 16, 2007)

Cam Banks said:
			
		

> This is why nobody remembers the smasher from the 1st edition MM.




and the mandragora, and the grim, and the floating eye, and a dozen other 1E monsters i can't recall OTOH, which finally got illustrations in the Tome of Horrors.


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 16, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> and the mandragora, and the grim, and the floating eye, and a dozen other 1E monsters i can't recall OTOH, which finally got illustrations in the Tome of Horrors.




I actually need the grim for Dragons of Winter, since several of them show up in the Tower of the High Clerist. Of course, I need WotC versions, worse luck.

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## BOZ (Apr 16, 2007)

if it's relevant, i think the grim was in the S&SS ravenloft monster book...


----------



## Cam Banks (Apr 16, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if it's relevant, i think the grim was in the S&SS ravenloft monster book...




That might work, actually. Thanks Boz!

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## rgard (Apr 16, 2007)

wayne62682 said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> The 1st level one is very nice.. you give up the bonus feat and can ignore the weight of armor for encumbrance and armor slows you as thought it was one category lighter than it is, and ASF is half-normal.  4th level one gives you Evasion as long as you're unencumbered or lightly encumbered.  8th level is okay.. it lets you bond your armor so you can don/remove it as a full-round action and gives you some minor AC bonuses.  10th level gives you Fortification (another neat one).  The 18th level one gives you spell resistance equal to 11 + Hit Dice.
> 
> <snip>




The 1st level one with later addition of 1 Spellsword level is looking really attractive now.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 16, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> Well does the Psionics Class Acts HAVE to have art?




Yeah, Razz. It does. 



			
				Razz said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone's world will be destroyed if Psionic Class Acts article has no art. Actually, that'll leave more room for more psionic material




Mine would be.   



			
				Razz said:
			
		

> To conclude, we're talking about an article that gives valuable information for classes of a particular type which is something NO ONE is going to skip over because it has no art.




I'm not sure that's not entirely true. Without art there to show that it's a new article it just looks like a continuation of the Divine article. A piece of art at the opening of an article helps cue the reader that a new article is beginning.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Apr 16, 2007)

James Jacobs said:
			
		

> Although I'm over on the other magazine... I can answer this one. Yes, it has to have art.




Could you use stick figures? And then run a sidebar on a psionic version of _duo-dimension_?


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 17, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Could you use stick figures? And then run a sidebar on a psionic version of _duo-dimension_?




Hmm... it really would cut down on our art costs if I illustrated Class Acts. 

Well, not really...


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 17, 2007)

Mike,

Well I can't help with the art costs, but like I said, you need some tips in steel cage fighting, I'm your guy.


----------



## heirodule (Apr 17, 2007)

I was suprised to see Kord listed as a god who promoted chastity. Doesn't he have the position of a god who dallies with humans and fathered several bloodlines among humans?


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 17, 2007)

Heiro,

Maybe he only dalllied with those that wanted to dally.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Apr 17, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> Hmm... it really would cut down on our art costs if I illustrated Class Acts.



Why not get Rich Burlew to illustrate them? It's just stick figures, right - what, 20 bucks for four or five articles' worth?


----------



## Razz (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, use the Order of the Stick guys! Heh


----------



## sckeener (Apr 17, 2007)

I got my issue yesterday and wow it rocks.  It came within a day of Dungeon which has never happened before.


I bounced when I saw the cave fisher.

I was disappointed that the saintly domains didn't list the Mulhorandi Gods like the sin domains did.

I thought the art over all was awesome this issue.  

I loved seeing all the psionics in one place.
the music article was good.  I had to show to my fiancé because she loves to have background music playing softly during games.
scuttlecove...what to say...I've liked it since issue #95.  I want more.


----------



## Shade (Apr 17, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> Well does the Psionics Class Acts HAVE to have art? I'd rather there be a better chance of it making an appearance than seeing an art-piece for it.
> 
> I don't think anyone's world will be destroyed if Psionic Class Acts article has no art. Actually, that'll leave more room for more psionic material




<shudders remembering the Bleak Eternity of White Pages during the "Dragon Unleashed" relaunch>


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 17, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> <shudders remembering the Bleak Eternity of White Pages during the "Dragon Unleashed" relaunch>




*sits on floor, rocking back and forth*

Art is pretty. Art is pretty. Art is pretty. Art is pretty. Art is pretty...


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 17, 2007)

I’m glad the giant slug returns. Glad to see it is a ranged touch attack. Though I am surprised that they gave the acid spit the “ instantly dissolves armor and clothing on a failed save” property. I had figured the newer “Deals X damage to armor and clothing, ignoring N amount of hardness”{Alchemic ooze in a recent dragon] was going to be the new standard for those abilities. The DC is pretty nasty too, to say nothing of advanced giant slugs.

 I’d rather have had the bucket of saltwater did them damage, rather than making them flee automatically. That sets encounters with them to be either easy XP or armor dissolving hell.


----------



## Glyfair (Apr 17, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> Secondly, the column on the Wizards of the Coast website is Dragon*SHARDS*, not Dragonmarks. We specifically wanted to name our department differently, and Wizards of the Coast was only too happy to agree.



Oops!  Maybe a more dissimilar title might have been even better 



> And it never will be. As the only editor at Paizo who likes psionics, I have to fight a cage match against a brown bear every month I try to run a psionics Class Act. (And by "fight a cage match against a brown bear" I really mean "beg for two more pages and $150 more art budget.")



As tongue in  cheek as this comment is, it does seem to add credence to something I've been thinking for a while.  It seems the articles are becoming more and more about the editor's tastes and preferences.  

The case in point, most Paizo editors don't like psionics so we don't see many psionics articles.


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 17, 2007)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> Oops!  Maybe a more dissimilar title might have been even better




There are only so many iconic words so far produced from Eberron.   



			
				Glyfair said:
			
		

> It seems the articles are becoming more and more about the editor's tastes and preferences.




It's called editorial fiat, and it's something that affects every magazine and journal in print. The only reason you might think we primarily publish articles we like is because we're very open about our editorial process. 



			
				Glyfair said:
			
		

> The case in point, most Paizo editors don't like psionics so we don't see many psionics articles.




Well, editorial fiat is only part of the equation here. The lack of psionic articles in print mostly comes from a lack of good psionic queries. I think we've received one good psionic features query in the 3.5 years I've been working here. Good Psionic Class Acts, however... yeah, I've got some of those...


----------



## Razz (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, well, there was a ton of 2E books that made huge hits and yet there was really hardly any art and the art that was in there was cheap and, well, not as "wow" as the art in 3E D&D.

Yet they've still become great hits. Again, it was the writing and the material that made the book...not the art.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 17, 2007)

sckeener said:
			
		

> I bounced when I saw the cave fisher.




so... is that a good thing, or a bad thing?


----------



## Bacris (Apr 17, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> Well, editorial fiat is only part of the equation here. The lack of psionic articles in print mostly comes from a lack of good psionic queries. I think we've received one good psionic features query in the 3.5 years I've been working here. Good Psionic Class Acts, however... yeah, I've got some of those...




Hrmmm, maybe I'll submit some of the ideas I've been kicking around... Being published in Dragon *would* be pretty cool.


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 17, 2007)

Bacris said:
			
		

> Hrmmm, maybe I'll submit some of the ideas I've been kicking around... Being published in Dragon *would* be pretty cool.




Not a bad idea.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 17, 2007)

Agreed. It might up the sales for some to say "Written by Jeremy Smith, co founder of Dreamscarred Press".


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 17, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, there was a ton of 2E books that made huge hits and yet there was really hardly any art and the art that was in there was cheap and, well, not as "wow" as the art in 3E D&D.
> 
> Yet they've still become great hits. Again, it was the writing and the material that made the book...not the art.




True. But do we really want to go back to the look and physical feel of the TSR books? The tactile and visual difference between second and third editions owes a lot to the change from a company struggling to remain in business to a company with gobs and gobs of money to spend (and, in the case of Paizo, a spinoff company of a company with gobs and gobs of money to spend). 

I think, Razz, we have found like only the second thing we're unable to agree on.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 17, 2007)

Mike,

Don't worry I disagree with Razz about the color of the sky some times too.


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 18, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Don't worry I disagree with Razz about the color of the sky some times too.




I don't know how you guys could disagree about that. It's perfectly obvious the sky is a rich chartreuse, right?   

Right?


----------



## MerricB (Apr 18, 2007)

MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> Hmm... it really would cut down on our art costs if I illustrated Class Acts.
> 
> Well, not really...




If Mark Rosewater can illustrate his own Magic card, you can illustrate Class Acts, Mike. 

Cheers!


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 18, 2007)

And How about that "Eldrich warriors" article. Now I am all for Fighter Love, but some of those were just too generous.

Trade the first level fighter feat for
_Ignore armor weight
Armor slows you as one step lighter
+1 Max Dex bonus on any armor
Halve arcane failure rate_
Is far too generous IMHO.

Edit: My gut says make it a replacer for the 6th level fighter feat so one has to invest 2 levels more than the four  "Practiced spellcaster" compensates for. Mind you IMHO this is still very strong 'feat', but since this mainly helps Multiclass fighter / arcanists, it might be a wash.

Maybe 4th if the DM really wants to encourage taking fighter to four then dipping out into wizard then PRC.


----------



## deClench (Apr 18, 2007)

sckeener said:
			
		

> I loved seeing all the psionics in one place.




Yay!




			
				MKMcArtor said:
			
		

> It's perfectly obvious the sky is a rich chartreuse, right?
> 
> Right?




Of course, of course, now back to the mantra... art is pretty, art is pretty... 




			
				Razz said:
			
		

> Yet they've still become great hits. Again, it was the writing and the material that made the book...not the art.




I'd say that was despite lack of art and not because of it. The art is vital to my perfect enjoyment of the material. I love words, but they can never capture an idea the way words and pictures can together. 

If only it weren't so expensive! 

That said, I think it would have been the coolest thing to have had the April issue's "Class Acts" illustrated with the OotS gang.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 18, 2007)

The freaky gith chick did not help the psi article IMHO. "Supposedly hawt humaniod girl holding phalic object" does not equal psionics in my book. 

The _“is that redgar?”_ Mageknight in the glowing armor was very a good fit for the Eldritch Warrior article.

The wolf looks like it just realized the druid is reading a D&D version of “The Pearl” . Not bad art, though maybe bigger than needed, though all the class acts seem to have art that eats up half the page.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 18, 2007)

Mike,

No idea but I know it's not the color that Razz says it is.   

*sighs* Hopefully I'll see Dragon 355 tomorrow.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 18, 2007)

same here - time to make a trip to Borders.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 18, 2007)

Boz,

Mine's coming via UPS. They keep SAYING "tomorrow". We'll see.


----------



## Bacris (Apr 18, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Agreed. It might up the sales for some to say "Written by Jeremy Smith, co founder of Dreamscarred Press".




Eh, more likely the other way around.  Dragon is far bigger than Dreamscarred Press


----------



## Erik Mona (Apr 18, 2007)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> As tongue in  cheek as this comment is, it does seem to add credence to something I've been thinking for a while.  It seems the articles are becoming more and more about the editor's tastes and preferences.
> 
> The case in point, most Paizo editors don't like psionics so we don't see many psionics articles.




The articles are very certainly reflections of the editor's taste, which is frankly what we're paid for. The magazines should not just be one stop in an ever-churning, indiscernible production line. Editors are to some extent paid for their taste, flavored with their understanding of the marketplace and ability to predict what excites readers. There is a production element necessary to the enterprise, but a little "vision" and forethought goes a long way. Dragon is currently regarded much more highly than it was two years ago, and that is a reflection of the tastes and market understanding of the editorial staff. And almost nothing else, honestly.

To address your second point, the reason that you do not see a lot of psionics material in the pages of Dragon is not because most of the Paizo editors don't like psionics, but because most of the _audience_ doesn't like psionics.

It's easy to see the art in editing a magazine, but the bottom line is commerce.

--Erik Mona
Editor-in-Chief
Dragon Magazine


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 18, 2007)

Erik,

So does that mean I'm not getting my 5-10 pages on Orcus from Eric Boyd?


----------



## sckeener (Apr 18, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> sckeener said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A very good thing.  It warmed my heart and brought a stream of fluttery images into my mind....of how once...long ago when I was a teenager, I ran a very good encounter with one....I'm sure the players remember it otherwise.

I've had a sweet spot for them ever since.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 18, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Boz,
> 
> Mine's coming via UPS. They keep SAYING "tomorrow". We'll see.



When you want it there _god knows when_, trust OOPS!


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 18, 2007)

Frank,

No Oops is when you nap before they get there and after they close the post office.


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 19, 2007)

MerricB said:
			
		

> If Mark Rosewater can illustrate his own Magic card, you can illustrate Class Acts, Mike.




Hmm... I don't think D&D players want badly drawn B&W figures in a poorly rendered quasi-anime style.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 19, 2007)

Mike,

How about just quasi-anime style?


----------



## MKMcArtor (Apr 19, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> How about just quasi-anime style?




Oh believe me, if I were the art director there'd be tons more of that! As it is, I think Sarah does an excellent job balancing the different looks of different artists. I always enjoy it when Andrew Hou, James Zhang, and Julie Dillon appear in the magazine.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 19, 2007)

Mike,

That's cool. I do like the art in Dragon most of the time. Especially this time around with Dragon 355. Can't wait to see 356 though.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 20, 2007)

Lets advance that giant slug to 20 HD! [Sblock=20HD Advanced Giant Slug]*	Advanced Giant slug	*	Huge Vermin
*	Hit Dice:	*	20d8+45 ( 135 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+0
*	Speed:	*	30 ft., 20’ burrow
*	Armor Class:	*	16( -2 size, +8  natural), touch 8, flat-footed 15
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+15/+31
*	Attack:	*	Bite +21 melee (1d8+12 plus 1d6 acid) or Acid +14 ranged touch, 20’ range, 6d6 Acid.
*	Space/Reach:	*	5 ft./5 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Acid bite, Acid Spit
*	Special Qualities:	*	Vermin traits, Immune Acid, Rubbery form, Saltwater Aversion
*	Saves:	*	Fort +17, Ref +6, Will +6
*	Abilities:	*	Str 26, Dex 10, Con 21, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 7
*	Skills:	*	Move Silently  +7*
*	Challenge Rating:	*	9
*	Treasure:	*	None

COMBAT

*Acid Spit (Ex):* Ranged touch, 20’ range, damage 6d6 Acid. The target’s armor and clothing is also dissolved unless it makes a Reflex DC 25 save. The save DC is Constitution-based.
*Acid Bite (Ex):* A giant slug deals an extra 1d6 points of acid damage every time it bites an opponent.
*Rubbery form (Ex):* Can move through a space 10’ wide without squeezing. It may move trough an are 5 feet wide taking the standard penalties for squeezing.
*Saltwater Aversion (Ex): * One bucket of saltwater can scare away a giant slug. Complete immersion in saltwater is lethal to them. 
Skills: *They receive a +8 racial bonus on Move silently checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 20, 2007)

Frank,

See I'd just add a Gigantic template (from Green Ronin's Advanced Beastiary) and go from there.

But that works too! 


*is very happy with Dragon #355*


----------



## BOZ (Apr 22, 2007)

OK, got my copy on Wednesday, but haven't been around to post.  

I'll start by posting the cut text.  i'm not going to get silly and look at every little thing that was changed (because, except for grammar and other cosmetic things, for the most part everything stayed the same), but here is everything that was a full sentence or more cut out.  some of it was undoubtedly cut for space, some of it was probably lost for being "too 1E/2E", but if you can make use of it in your home campaigns, here you go:

*CAVE FISHER*
SAMPLE ENCOUNTERS 
Cluster (EL 4-6):  Cave fishers prefer to lair in small groups with others of their kind, consisting of 2-4 individuals.  When working in tandem, they often try to bring down larger prey.

CAVE FISHERS IN EBERRON
The dwarves of the Mror Holds consider cave fishers insidious pests.  Some cave fisher species have adapted to live in the bowels of Sharn. House Phiarlan and Thuranni particularly prize ropes crafted from cave fisher filament.

CAVE FISHERS IN FAERUN
Cave fishers are most often found in the Underdark, particularly in areas where bats and other subterranean vermin are present.  Grimlocks occasionally train them as pets or lair near them, finding their similar nonvisual senses to be a boon.  Duergar find cave fisher eggs to be a particular delicacy, and often engage in eating contests to test each other's fortitude.


*SCARECROW*
SAMPLE ENCOUNTERS
Individual (CR 3):  An individual scarecrow is usually implemented as a guardian or sleeper agent, left to look harmless in fields, but moving to attack intruders or targets when its programming is  met.

Gang (EL 5-8):  Groups of 2-6 scarecrows are occasionally spread out across a field, serving as perimeter guards.   Their creators often give them commands to move towards any screams they hear, so if one activates, the intruder may soon find itself surrounded.


Sages speculate that fear from a scarecrow's victims keeps its flickering eyes alight, and the warmth of these supernatural flames wards off cold.

These [conscious] scarecrows hate fire and seek colder climates.  


SCARECROWS IN EBERRON 
The nihilistic Children of Winter druidic sect often craft scarecrows to threaten the farmers of the western Eldeen Reaches and eastern Aundair.  Some sentient scarecrows are rumored to join forces with the warforged that follow the Lord of the Blades; these warforged regard the scarecrows as inferiors, but realize their utility.  After the Mourning, many scarecrows in the broken lands mysteriously gained sentience; they now prowl the Mournland and the surrounding lands, preying on the inhabitants. 

SCARECROWS IN FAERUN 
Scarecrows are often found in Thay and Rashemen, where they are used to discourage bandits. Scarecrows are also finding popularity in Amn, where they are used to hunt down members of the ogre mage Sothillis's army.  They are not uncommon in the farming countryside of the Dalelands.


*MAEDAR*
The maedar’s mind eventually goes irrevocably mad from being trapped inside the tiny stone. 

A glyptar does not care whether it lives or dies; it will not aid a character in destroying it, but it will not stop a character from doing so.

Maedars in Faerûn
Maedars most commonly live in the wilder regions of northern Faerûn, with the greatest numbers in the Crags or in the Spine of the World. Maedars occasionally slip into Waterdeep to buy and trade items of a more civilized nature as gifts for their medusa mates, most often exquisite robes and masterwork or magical bows. An unscrupulous gem dealer in Waterdeep secretly sells glyptars, sometimes offering them as ioun stones or set in the pommel of magical weapons. Whether this merchant simply does this for a profit or a darker agenda remains unknown at this time.


*OBLIVIAX*
Memory moss robs others of their existences to improve its own measly lot in life.


----------



## Razz (Apr 22, 2007)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> That's cool. I do like the art in Dragon most of the time. Especially this time around with Dragon 355. Can't wait to see 356 though.




Yeah I'd have to say my favorite art piece in #355 is the fighter on the Warrior section of *Class Acts*. Very anime-like, just how I like my art.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 22, 2007)

Razz,

True but I liked the piece of Eltab and Graz'zt on Volo's Guide myself.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 22, 2007)

i'm a bit tired at the moment, but i was thinking of posting some other thoughts about the critters from this issue.  it will be done later!


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 22, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing it as always Boz!


----------



## BOZ (Apr 24, 2007)

commenting on the art for those 4.  as always, when we submitted a manuscript, i include sample illustrations from older products, to give the artists an idea on where to start (if they did not already have one).  i included every available picture i could find of these critters, and the artist(s) take it in whatever direction they feel.

CAVE FISHER
This one wound up being kind of an amalgam of previous illustrations, which is a cool way to go.  it probably has the most in common with the Monstrous Manual/Monstrous Compendium renderings, but I see features in it that are also reminiscent of the 1E style, and the art from its old Ecology article.

MAEDAR
I'd say this one has the most in common with the piece from the Forgotten Realms Monstrous Compendium, largely because of the snake motif - I like how the artist expanded on the idea that this guy is good friends with snakes.  

OBLIVIAX
This one also melds qualities well between different images, and is probably closer to the art from the Monstrous Compendium rather than Monster Manual II.  The greenish highlights most likely come from the only color piece I've ever seen for the Obliviax - Monster Cards Set IV.  

SCARECROW
This one probably has the most in common with the piece from the old Fiend Folio, though really it is a look all its own.    I really like how the idea of the firey eyes was expanded!

More thoughts on these guys to come later...


----------



## BOZ (Apr 25, 2007)

oh, i also wanted to comment on how it's cool that the Maedar has this Egyptian/Bablyonian vibe going on.  i think the artist for the FR MC tried to capture that, but the new illustration does it better.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Apr 26, 2007)

Cool, BOZ! Thanks for the info. I was around for the writing of some of it, but still 

Since it seems to be in vogue to post changes from the original to the published material, I'll throw up some thoughts on my entries.

GIANT DRAGONFLY
As I previously mentioned, my original giant dragonfly was "giant" only by comparison to other dragonflies - it was Tiny in size and was designed to be used as a familiar. I did want to allow for advancement to larger sizes, and had them advance to Huge even then (Large was 7-10 HD under this scheme). Although all the mechanics changed, the flavor text wasn't changed at all... and I think it still works (although I'd prefer that their diet was changed to something more substantial than insects and birds).

Giant Dragonflies in Eberron
Meganeura are most commonly found in the jungles of Q’barra. They are especially numerous in the Basura Swamp, and sailors heading north to the Lhazaar Principalities have reported dragonflies with forty foot wingspans flying over the sea, hunting dolphins.

Giant Dragonflies in the Forgotten Realms
Giant dragonflies are native to the Chultan Peninsula, especially around the Lake of Steam. At the Lake of Steam also lives the wyvernfly, a close relative of the giant dragonfly with a poisonous sting (Fortitude DC 13, initial damage 1d6 Dex, secondary damage 1d6 Dex) instead of a bite attack. These rather more dangerous variants are CR 3.

SEEDROACH
Only grammar changes were made to the actual text, but the Forgotten Realms and Eberron entries were removed.

Seedroaches in Eberron
The cockroach tree is native to the Mournlands, being the result of arcane mutation on ordinary plant life. Explorers piercing the dead grey mists have reported cockroach trees growing near the southern shore of Lake Cyre and along the banks of rivers of ichor and bile. Seedroaches commonly wander out of the Mournlands, and are viewed as sacred by the Children of Winter. That nihilistic sect of druids believes that the fusion of vermin and plant are evident of the life that will reign over Eberron after the end of the current age. 

Seedroaches in the Forgotten Realms
Cockroach trees have gained little more that a foothold in the sunlight expanses of the Realms. They are native to the Underdark, and huge groves of cockroach trees can be found in faerzress-rich caverns. Drow and duergar use cockroach lumber for fuel and manufacturing, sending slaves into the groves to both harvest trees and serve as the hosts for new seedroaches. A cockroach-wood weapon or shield is treated as the same as a normal wooden item, except that it has the unnerving tendency to bleed when sundered.

SPRINGHEEL
I was pleasantly surprised that the split Knowledge DCs for the springheel were retained. The FR and Eberron entries were cut, as well as info for springheels with character levels.

Springheels with Character Levels
Springheels favor any class with a focus on stealth and mobility; rogue and scout (Complete Adventurer) are the most common classes for a springheel, and rogue is a springheel’s favored class.

Springheels in Eberron
Springheels lurk in the underbellies of most of Khorvaire’s largest population centers, with whole tribes rumored to live in the Cogs below Sharn, where a few dead goblins won’t be noticed. In Sharn, a springheel-like creature is a common figure in children’s stories. This monster, The Jumping Man, is said to be the ruler of a whole kingdom of boogeymen who feast on naughty children.

Springheels in the Forgotten Realms
Waterdeep is one of the few cities in Faerun that openly acknowledges the threat that springheels present to their populous, and the Lords of Waterdeep have offered a 1,000 gold piece bounty on every springheel head. The church of Cyric, the Prince of Lies, considers springheels to be kindred spirits in their love of wanton murder. A cleric of Cyric can call a half-fiend springheel with a planar ally spell.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Razz (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice stuff, fellas. The "In Faerun" parts are a great a help to myself since I run a Realms game.

I just got my magazine last Friday and I was reading the "Scale Mail" and read the one about the guy wanting the Hierarch Modrons to be published sometime soon. After reading the first few sentences and realized,"This guy sounds like what I typed to them recently...?"

I looked down to see who the sender was, and lo' and behold, it was I!   

So...wow...I may not have gotten my Dragon article query accepted (I had a Class Acts query that almost got accepted, it was new feats for the Ninja class to utilize their ki power in different ways...but the author of "Downer", Kyle Hunter, beat me to it with a very similar article...), but at least I got into the pages of Dragon somehow before it got cancelled!


----------



## Agamon (Apr 26, 2007)

Man, I just remembered something.  Last month, looking through #354, I noticed there was no subscription card.  I didn't really give it a second thought, but now I understand.

Love the Creatures, guys!  Those new domains are pretty cool, too.  A really good mag overall.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 26, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Man, I just remembered something.  Last month, looking through #354, I noticed there was no subscription card.  I didn't really give it a second thought, but now I understand.




Hmm...come to think of it, it's been a while since we've seen those at all. I always flipped through my magazines to get rid of those after I got them in the mail, but several months back they stopped appearing.

Now I wish I'd more carefully noted exactly when that happened, as it seems like a good indicator of things.


----------



## Razz (Apr 26, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Man, I just remembered something.  Last month, looking through #354, I noticed there was no subscription card.  I didn't really give it a second thought, but now I understand.
> 
> Love the Creatures, guys!  Those new domains are pretty cool, too.  A really good mag overall.




I thought that was odd, too, especially with the fact that my subscription ends after the July issue and I usually get a "Hurry up and re-subscribe!" card warning me I had 2 issues left. But I found nothing in #354 or #355.

And this news explains that, now, obviously.

I guess I'll have to order August and September's solo, now.


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 27, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> some of it was undoubtedly cut for space, some of it was probably lost for being "too 1E/2E", but if you can make use of it in your home campaigns, here you go:



Thanks for that! (Hmmm... but sadly, I can see why that stuff was cut out...)


----------



## BOZ (Apr 27, 2007)

Razz said:
			
		

> The "In Faerun" parts are a great a help to myself since I run a Realms game.




one of the main reasons i decided to post them.  

i'll try to gather up some other thoughs on these conversions and post them later when i have the time.


----------



## Jason Bulmahn (Apr 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, we just ran out of space for those sections. With them in, it made the article about 4 pages longer than it could be. Its unfortunate, because many of the authors wrote them (and any that didn't were written by yours truly) before we realized that we did not have the space.

Jason Bulmahn
Managing Editor of Dragon
GameMastery Brand Manager


----------



## BOZ (Apr 27, 2007)

actually Jason, we only wrote them because you asked for them.    still, here they are now, available for free.


----------



## deaconrayne (Jul 17, 2013)

This is a long shot, but does anyone still have the track listings for the various Idragon playlists (Town, Battle, Horror, etc...)?


----------



## Erik Mona (Jul 18, 2013)

Wes Schneider probably does. I'll try to direct his attention here tomorrow.


----------



## deaconrayne (Jul 18, 2013)

That would be tremendously cool of you, Erik.  Thank you very much.


----------



## deaconrayne (Jul 26, 2013)

I just realized, you're one of the two authors of Faiths and Pantheons. Kudos man, it's a good read.  I was always curious if the different Uthgardt tribes each had individual, favored, weapons or no.
Let me know what your thoughts are and give me a shout if you get a hold of Wes.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow, remember when we actually used to discuss new issues of _Dungeon_ and _Dragon_?


----------



## deaconrayne (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, those were better times.  But if I don't get this tracklist info, I'm going to go nuts, it's been bugging me for weeks.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Jul 29, 2013)

OK, I sent it to you by PM.


----------



## deaconrayne (Jul 30, 2013)

Very cool, thank you for the help.


----------

